# P228



## smiller430 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm looking at a "like new" according to the seller P228, less than 100 rounds threw the gun for $700. Is that a good/reasonalbe price? Thank you for your assistance in advance.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I paid $350 for my like new P228 and I love it! $700 sounds too high to me as CDNN sells new Sigs cheaper than that. It depends on which model I suppose is it a Mil Spec Sig or a swiss police model?


----------

